# diffrences between crested gecko and leopard gecko



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

i would just like to know what diffrences there are between crested geckos and leopard geckos.by someone who also keeps them??
and which do you prefer and why??
i do own a leopard gecko.and i love him hes great


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

What kind of differences are you wondering about? Physical, behavioural or differences in husbandry requirements?


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Cresties are the best lizard ever, therefore leos are not lol

They are totally different in requirements, with cresties being a lot easier and cheaper to keep, but many leos do handle better than some cresties who can just be too jumpy!

I love my cresties soooo much, and I no longer keep leos as its room I could have a couple of cresties lol


----------



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

behavioural & husbandry ???


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

gecko87 said:


> behavioural & husbandry ???


cresties are nocturnal, leos are daytime, which measn if you have one of each...then you have an awake pet all the time!

they can both tame down really well

Leos requires a dry desert set up, where as cresties require a more moist woodland style set up.

Leos need heat, cresties generally do not!


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

I find my Leo's to be a bit more flighty than my cresties - although my cresties do do some kamakazi jumps. They're both very docile and easy to "tame" or get used to you.

Crested Geckos require glass tanks to hold humidity in - this humidity needs to be maintained by misting daily. They feed on a powdered food mixed with water, and don't need to eat live foods if given this but most owners do. Can do fine with room temps, so about 21-26degrees celcius...

Pretty much it :/


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

ambyglam said:


> cresties are nocturnal, leos are daytime, which measn if you have one of each...then you have an awake pet all the time!
> 
> they can both tame down really well
> 
> ...


*leopard geckos are nocturnal as well as crested geckos*


i have both they require quite different climates leos need dry arid condition with a floor temp of around 90f and cresties can br kept at room temp
crested geckos can be jumpy and climb the walls 
leos cant climb walls


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

going on my tribe:-

cresties tend to hide in the day and be active at dawn and dusk,
dont need expensive heating equiptment if you`re house is warm enough,
can be awkward to get the feedingsupplementing right.
can take a while to settle down to handling, babies are really bouncy with a death wish - probly a good idea to get an older one for a first crestie - one thats used to being handled?

leos are easier to maintain - bowl of dusted mealies, heat mat and stat and job done.
mine are active in the day, and the adults are laid back and friendly, the juvies are still a bit bouncy though.


----------



## NBLADE (Apr 11, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> cresties are nocturnal, leos are daytime, which measn if you have one of each...then you have an awake pet all the time!
> 
> they can both tame down really well
> 
> ...


huh? leos are also nocturnal lol, 


the main differences in husbandry would be cresteds are cheaper to set up, needing no additional heating or lighting, aslong as your room temp isn't really low, leos being desert animals need heating, both can become very tolerant of handling, cresteds are kept in a tropical style tank with more humidity, leos are kept pretty dry with low humidity, diet wise, leos are complete insect eaters, cresteds will eat fruit, crested gecko diet, and insects. Both are good, cresteds look a bit better in most cases imo


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

the poor leos are getting a bashing :gasp:

tbh they are both ace but totally different, you`re best bet would be to find someone local to you on here who`ll let you go round and have a handle, that way you`ll see if they are for you before you go get one.


----------



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

i do have a leopard gecko i just wanted to know some differences .yeah my leo only comes out from 8pm onwards but i like that as thats when my hectic day is over and i can sit a relax and spend time with him.
btw great info guys thanks


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

NBLADE said:


> huh? leos are also nocturnal lol,


oops, i was thinking of my leopard LIZARD at the time...lol


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> the poor leos are getting a bashing :gasp:
> 
> tbh they are both ace but totally different, you`re best bet would be to find someone local to you on here who`ll let you go round and have a handle, that way you`ll see if they are for you before you go get one.


When I first got mine I must admit I found them to be a bit of an anticlimax with all the hype they're given, but I'm growing fonder and fonder of them everyday.

If you've already got a Leo, get a Crestie as your next  And don't be discouraged if people say "oh, well that's not a very good morph" - it's what you want and what you think looks nice!


----------



## gecko87 (Jan 29, 2011)

i think they both look nice.i love my leo and may in the future get a cresty.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

In short. Leos are poo. Cresties are not


----------



## Sweetcorn (Aug 2, 2008)

I keep both and although I have more cresties to leos, I enjoy them equally but in different ways.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

leos are not poo :war:


----------



## geckocider (Nov 22, 2010)

I had leopard geckos when I was younger and considered getting them again when I clocked a crested gecko... 
I made the guy get the dirty green jumpy thing out of his tank and fell in love with him... Now JImmy is 'crap' morph infact hes dirty army green and sometimes has ginger bits when he fires up... I have a halloween harli, a harli, a yellow dalmation, a light brown dalmation, and a orange.. and my 'crap' morph is far my favorite one...

In the space I had 2 leo's I have 6 crested geckos so space wise they are the best, I now buy clarks diet for them which is kinda pricey but I dont feed my crested geckos live foods anymore... 

Now African Fat Tailed Geckos are amazing look like muddy leos but must not be housed with leos as they require less temprature and higher humidity..


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

I prefer Leopard Geckos. Leos are always so docile and just wonderful animals to work with. Cresties can be, but are a bit more high energy. Anyone who's house gets v. hot in summer tends to struggle with cresties, where I can just turn down the leos mat. Cresties also bug me out a bit. I think they look weired. Im not a fan personally.


----------



## Tombo46 (Aug 5, 2010)

Melonhelmet said:


> I prefer Leopard Geckos. Leos are always so docile and just wonderful animals to work with. Cresties can be, but are a bit more high energy. Anyone who's house gets v. hot in summer tends to struggle with cresties, where I can just turn down the leos mat. Cresties also bug me out a bit. I think they look weired. Im not a fan personally.


strangely enough I can see where you're coming from....

The first time I saw a crestie I just wasnt fussed on them at all. not so much bugged out by them but I wasnt exactly interested. now Im a big fan. Isnt is strange how our tastes change over time?

my previous post wasnt really serious though hehe. I may keep a leo in the future. I do like certain morphs like super snows etc but the majority of them just look a bit too ill for my liking. Id also consider things like african fat tails.

im also surprised by how many people are grossed out by leo's tails!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I keep both and they both have their individual quirks and I personally could not choose one species out of those 2.
Obviously their care is totally different.


----------

